# Sticky  Forum Announcement - New Moderators Joining UWN!



## Bax*

As many of you likely know, not long ago we lost one of our moderators (Dunkem) and we will miss him terribly. He was a wonderful moderator, contributor to the forum, and an all around great guy.

Additionally, Huge29 has decided to step down from his role as moderator and asked to pass the torch to another. On behalf of all of UWN, we would like to thank him for his years of dedicated service to the forum. He has really done a lot to make this forum what it is today and we wish him all the best this life has to offer.

With these changes, we are excited to announce two members have accepted the invitation to step in as moderators and keep this place running smoothly.

Please welcome *CPAjeff* and *Critter* as our newest moderators. We are so thankful to have them and look forward to keeping this forum an awesome place to share ideas, pose questions, and grow.

Please remember that our moderators and admins are volunteers (we are not paid in any way for our roles), so treat them with kindness and respect. We are just here to keep the forum awesome and sometimes have to make tough calls to keep the peace.

Wishing you all health and happiness!


-UWN moderators and admins


----------



## DallanC

/condolances 

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> /condolances
> 
> -DallanC



be careful Dallan, you might be next


----------



## JerryH

How long is their contract


----------



## CPAjeff

JerryH said:


> How long is their contract


That has yet to be discussed, they had me at the sign-on bonus.


----------



## DallanC

Top Of The Page is less impressive when you have access to the Delete Post button, just say'n. 😆

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen

Congrats to those that have volunteered to step in. Thank you for doing this. For those that think it's easy , well it aint. To those still sticking it out a big thank you. For those that just retired, welcome to the club !!


----------



## JerryH

CPAjeff said:


> That has yet to be discussed, they had me at the sign-on bonus.


Ya. The stock options, 401k package and insurance alone lol

Thanks for stepping up guys.


----------



## Catherder

Congrats guys, and thank you! 

I will try and behave myself.


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Top Of The Page is less impressive when you have access to the Delete Post button, just say'n. 😆
> 
> -DallanC


Really? Now you tell me.


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> That has yet to be discussed, they had me at the sign-on bonus.


Bax told me that we were not suppose to let that out on the forum. 

I actually liked the UWN credit card


----------



## taxidermist

I guess congrats are in order for Critter and CPA???? Man, Volunteer work can be tuff guys!! Hopefully, this will appease your DH hours needed Jeff. Critter, your in Colorado, is the DH plan available to Non Res? 

I guess I better be on my best behavior when posting or making remarks now. LOL


----------



## Critter

Ok, is this double post a test or something?


----------



## bowgy

I don't know if congratulations is an appropriate response but a big THANK YOU is.


----------



## taxidermist

Trying to get to know the new system. old fellers don't like change....Wait, your old too.


----------



## Critter

taxidermist said:


> Trying to get to know the new system. old fellers don't like change....Wait, your old too.


There is one constant here in the world and that is change, one way or another.


----------



## middlefork

Conrats guy's! I don't envy you but know it is necessary.


----------



## 2full

Good luck with that 

Please don't ban me.........


----------



## BigT

Very cool.. Those two will be great!


----------



## 3arabians

Woah what? CPA and Critter are moderators now!!! This is awesome! Shaun is going to have to work extra hard to get banned now. I like it! 

All joking aside, that’s pretty cool. Good luck in your moderator endeavors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer

Thanks guys!! 👍


----------



## Vanilla

Oh come on, CPAJeff and Critter suck!

I just figured I’d get on with getting banned already now... 😂

Good on ya both. Just as an FYI, any time I give you a hard time it is as a person and not a moderator. It’s strictly personal, not business!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Oh come on, CPAJeff and Critter suck!
> 
> I just figured I’d get on with getting banned already now... 😂
> 
> Good on ya both. Just as an FYI, any time I give you a hard time it is as a person and not a moderator. It’s strictly personal, not business!


Giving people a hard time is almost mandatory on a forum, it is really not much different than a strong difference of opinion. 

It's about what like old John Wayne said at the end of Fort Apache, "Fight over cards or rotgut whiskey, but share the last drop in their canteens "

In the end pretty much all of us will get along.

I can't wait until you get onto the Wildlife Board.


----------



## taxidermist

That's right....Vanilla applied, I had forgot. 

We should all have a meet and greet party! Meet at a lake or some place and say hello. Then throw your mask off for a minute so each other can actually "SEE" each other. Sucks trying to put a face to a name!


----------



## Critter

I'm going to be up in Utah County this coming weekend but I don't think that I'd have any time to meet up with anyone. 

Coming up through Green River, and Price ending up in Orem

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlofthouse16

Thanks guys for all that you do.


----------

